
Crypto and venture’s biggest names are backing a new blockchain from Oasis Labs - ravenac95
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/09/distributed-ledgeroasis-labs/
======
justboxing
Active Discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17492884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17492884)

